# What kind of coating should hardware cloth have?



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep hearing that I shouldn't get galvanized hardware cloth but I was wondering what kind I would get. I've seen some vinyl-coated and pvc-coated and was wondering if those were good. Is it more expensive to buy coated hardware cloth vs non-coated? Can you just spray galvanized with epoxy paint? Does anyone know some good cheap sites?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

most hardware cloth in the US is PVC coated I beleive. In Canada we can only get galvanized, and it works fine. Might need to be replaced a little sooner, but mine's doing fine so far


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine is green vinyl coated. I only just put it on but it looks like what most people are using when they talk about coated cloth.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

All I could find in my area in stores is vinyl coated but one place was really expensive and the other was out. Would galvanized be okay if it's just for about a week or two? I'm just keeping it on until my rats can't squeeze through 1 inch bars and they're about 3 months of age and are already having to squeeze through it pretty tightly.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

If you get the kind that says galvanized AFTER welding, it is better quality and will last longer before rusting. If galvanized before welding, the welding process breaks the galvanized coating in places and allows faster rusting.

In many places the glavanized seems to cost as much as the vinyl-coated, so I'd go with vinyl-coated unless you can't find it, or can get a much better price on non-coated.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

The regular galvanized is much cheaper around here. I'm having such a hard time finding it coated. If I planned on using it long term, I'd invest in it, but since I probably won't need it for that long, I would like to try to find something more disposable since since it would only be on until they are big enough (which they almost are, I just want to be safe) and at the end of the year I plan on upgrading to a Critter Nation anyway.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I'm getting ready to make a large cage and for the sides, I'm still debating on whether to go with vinyl coated which I can only find in 1/2 x 1/2" mesh, versus my preferred size 1/2 x 1" which I can only find in galvanized (unless I wanted to pay $83 + S&H for a 100' roll of vinyl-coated which is way more than I need! ). Either way, I will still be using the vinyl-coated 1/2 x 1/2 for the shelves as they will be more exposed to pee even though I will be covering them. My cage is going to be 2' X 4' X 4' high.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

That sounds like a really awesome cage! I'd be worried about them catching their feet in 1/2 x 1 but it really is hard to find good sizes. I'm thinking about making one of those cabinet cages next summer. 

I'm thinking about putting two 28 x 11 x 71 book cases together and putting wire on the back and front (each bookcase only cost $26!) but it might be more work than it's worth, even it it's cheap.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I'll post pics of mine when I get it done. I'm planning to get started on it this weekend. Maybe it will help give you some ideas for yours. I also debated getting a CN, or FN and covering it, but finally decided I wanted something even bigger than that, LOL. Plus I like making things, and this will wind up costing no more or hopefully less than an FN.


----------

